
Google Pixel: the Android iPhone you've been waiting for - _pius
http://www.wsj.com/articles/google-pixel-review-the-android-iphone-youve-been-waiting-for-1476795541
======
drcross
I think it's overpriced. As someone with a Note 4 I don't really see m/any
killer features to upgrade to. I half considered the iphone7, being waterproof
is a decent feature but I'm not comfortable carrying a phone around that costs
as much as a budget car in my pocket. I'd gladly miss this upgrade cycle
because in my opinion we've hit "peak phone". A smartphone is a commodity item
at this stage. What I do value is not having to work a day extra to afford a
phone, those extra 8 hours are now mine.

~~~
toddmorey
On the other hand, my phone is the one device that's always with me, so it's
one area where I am tempted to spend a bit more. However, what I'd pay extra
for is better stability and a better experience for core features rather than
new features.

But two new features well worth it this round of phones: Water resistance has
been a long time coming. Also hoping unlimited high-res storage for photos in
the cloud becomes a standard across all vendors. I know you aren't supposed to
trust these services with your precious files, but I've been a horrible
steward of my own photos and I'm always out of space on the device.

~~~
zeveb
> Also hoping unlimited high-res storage for photos in the cloud becomes a
> standard across all vendors. I know you aren't supposed to trust these
> services with your precious files, but I've been a horrible steward of my
> own photos and I'm always out of space on the device.

I, personally, absolutely refuse to use cloud storage of my photographs (or
any data, really) that doesn't involve client-side encryption. Am I actually
that concerned about my photographs themselves? No, not really — but it is the
principle of the thing, as well as uncertainty about what the future might
bring.

I feel the same way about my location history and other data. Can I guarantee
that no government or employer for the rest of my life will penalise me for
having attended a political meeting, a church or anything else? I really don't
think so.

Once given to someone else, data can _never_ be pulled back. None of us can
know the future, and so it makes sense to be as conservative as possible about
what we let go of.

~~~
cheiVia0
Do you trust yourself to store things safely without data loss (even in the
face of theft, house fires and natural disasters) more than the multi-level
redundancy employed in the cloud?

Is data loss less important to you than possible leakage of your photographs?

These are the tradeoffs the GP made choices in.

~~~
zeveb
> Do you trust yourself to store things safely without data loss (even in the
> face of theft, house fires and natural disasters) more than the multi-level
> redundancy employed in the cloud?

No: I encrypt my data locally, using protocols I believe/hope are strong
enough, and then upload the encrypted data to cloud storage providing multi-
level redundancy.

Right now, this is a somewhat painful process, since Google (quite
deliberately, I think — 'Don't Be Evil' is now but a fading memory) choose not
to facilitate it, but there's no reason why it shouldn't be as simple and
straightforward as using the cloud without encryption.

Key management isn't really that difficult: have one master key, stored
encrypted under the highest-strength passphrase one can remember, accessible
using trusted client software (i.e. _not_ something running in a browser).
Done.

~~~
RubyPinch
Honestly I'd imagine its more of an issue of, with encrypt then send, the only
way you can browse your remote files, is to download them and then decrypt
them

so that means no browsing thumbnails of what could be a large collection, no
viewing dates or other information on those files (since that is information
leaked).

the only real way is to cache all that information on each device that would
want to access those photos, which is doable, but it would feel a bit awkward,
especially if sharing any of the data with other devices

~~~
zeveb
> Honestly I'd imagine its more of an issue of, with encrypt then send, the
> only way you can browse your remote files, is to download them and then
> decrypt them

That's the only way to view _any_ information: it has to be downloaded.

> so that means no browsing thumbnails of what could be a large collection, no
> viewing dates or other information on those files (since that is information
> leaked).

An client-side-encrypted photo store could easily support uploaded thumbnails
(just not server-generated ones), and separate downloads for them. A client-
side-encrypted data store could easily support separately-encrypted metadata,
and there are some protocols for cryptographically-secure queries too.

------
andybak
It's nice to see Google totally nail the hardware and overall experience. The
camera sounds impressive.

The problem for me is that the $700 phones aren't twice as good as the $350
phones. The midrange (or low-high-end) has got good enough that I can't
justify doubling the expense.

I've got a LG G4 with a faulty mic due to water damage. If I can't repair it
I'm seriously considering buying another one because I can't see anything else
as good at that price point and nothing that makes me want to spend more.

~~~
sand500
LG phones are one of the most repairable out there. Could easily taken it a
apart and replace the mic yourself.

~~~
devopsproject
Which is nice because it will need to repaired often (bootloops suck)

------
pjmlp
\- No replaceable battery

\- No SD card

\- Only 2 years updates

\- Same price range as the iPhone

No, that isn't what I was waiting for.

~~~
Thaxll
Who uses SD card anyway? I mean seriously pretty much everything is cloud
hosted now days, so 64-128GB is not enough?

~~~
jasonkostempski
Can't tell if you being sarcastic. If not:

A) Charging an extra $100 for a little extra local storage is the biggest scam
in technology right now, some are worse than others, but anything less than a
TB for $100 is infuriating.

B) 64-128GB is not nearly enough for the ridiculous resolution the cameras
work at, especially video.

C) Not everyone wants their stuff in the cloud.

~~~
victorhooi
Nearly all manufacturers are moving away from removable storage in phones.

For the majority of users, it complicates things, and can lead to nasty edge
cases if they don't understand it.

Note that iPhones have never offered removable storage.

Also, SD cards can often be of dubious quality. Even good quality ones would
never be as good as the NVMe (or similar) SSDs now used in high-end phones.

Put it this way - for your laptop, would you rather a NVMe SSD, or a MicroSD
card you bought from Amazon? One is going to have much more predictable write
performance under varying conditions, and you know will last. The other,
well...I know what I'm trusting my data to.

~~~
shostack
There's definitely a contingent (perhaps even larger so outside the US) where
SD storage is important.

The question is whether that group is large enough to create sufficient demand
for a removable storage phone beyond the desire of these companies to drive
adoption and lock in with their respective cloud services.

------
ohstopitu
I was initially unimpressed by the phone...however after reading/watching the
Verge review about it[0], I'm considering it as my next phone (but I'll
probably get in a bit later when they have better deals on it)

[0] [http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/18/13304090/google-pixel-
pho...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/18/13304090/google-pixel-phone-review-
pixel-xl)

~~~
subie
You should also give the Ars Techinca review a shot.

[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/google-pixel-
review-b...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/google-pixel-review-bland-
pricey-but-still-best-android-phone/)

------
wlesieutre
Nah, still too big. If there's a Pixel Mini in a year and a half when I'm
looking to replace this SE, then we can talk.

But let's be honest, the product line is a lot more likely to go Pixel ->
Pixel 6 -> Pixel 6R -> Pixel 6 Max -> Pixel 7 -> Pixel One -> Pixel X or some
nonsense like that.

~~~
coldpie
I have two phone requirements: stock Android and <5" screen. The Pixel comes
so close. If it were cheaper, I would compromise on the screen size. As it is,
I just bought a new battery for my 2013 Gen 1 Moto X for $5 instead.

~~~
oDot
I recently made StockDroids[1] -- it's still not much but it's a good start if
you're in the market for a new phone :)

[1]: [http://stockdroids.com/](http://stockdroids.com/)

~~~
pan69
Very nice. Maybe add a Filter/Search field to reduce the list.

~~~
oDot
Clicking the field's name on the left will let you filter. It should be more
discoverable

------
geodel
From my perspective and talking to people who use Android phones, none of them
was waiting for iPhone comparable priced Android device. For tech people: it
is just assembly of generic hardware components, this time by Google. For non-
tech people: it is not an iPhone, so why it is so expensive.

I don't think Google is trying to gouge people. It could be that half million
sales of a device does not give economy of scale to price any cheaper.

~~~
nevir
As an Android person (and someone who was a fervent iPhone user until the
iPhone 6), I've definitely been waiting for a phone without all the usual
Android carrier crapware, with a great camera, and not a phablet.

Quite excited about the Pixel

~~~
darklajid
You describe the OnePlus One (cannot comment on the successors after they
broke up with CM).

The Pixel seems to be a phone loaded with Google crapware instead of carrier
trash - and is (I agree with the GP) far too expensive in my world if you look
at the hardware alone and want to dump the 'value added services' anyway.

~~~
the_duke
You get the Google "crapware" on almost any Android device. (contractually
mandated by Google)

The other crap that the vendors bolt on is always on top of that.

PS: I have the One Plus Two. Great device, very happy. Good price. No
replaceable battery either, though.

------
xd1936
[https://youtu.be/mOwYlhUbsko](https://youtu.be/mOwYlhUbsko)

[https://youtu.be/jJOgF15LLZk](https://youtu.be/jJOgF15LLZk)

[https://youtu.be/-FCNA-RwRBQ](https://youtu.be/-FCNA-RwRBQ)

Initial reviews seem really positive. The touch response looks much improved,
and that camera is a beast. Battery life looks much better than other Android
phones too.

~~~
okket
> Initial reviews seem really positive.

Not everyone likes it though: "The Google Pixel Is Too Dumb and Ugly to
Replace Your iPhone"

[http://gizmodo.com/the-google-pixel-is-too-dumb-and-ugly-
to-...](http://gizmodo.com/the-google-pixel-is-too-dumb-and-ugly-to-replace-
your-i-1787877249)

The main problem is: It costs way too much and delivers too little for that.
To be a competitor to the iPhone at the same price point, the Pixel has to
really shine. This is where it fails and is reduced to a lighthouse product
for a very special, small group of customers.

~~~
tomtheelder
> To be a competitor to the iPhone at the same price point, the Pixel has to
> really shine.

This is the rhetoric going around, but I'm not sure it's really true. Sure if
their goal was to instantly knock the iPhone off in one generation, but it's
not. The goal is to build a really strong and compelling Google ecosystem
(home, assistant, chrome, chromecast, all the services that people already
use) that the pixel is simply one part of. To me, this is the real end goal,
to convince you to buy a Pixel not because it trumps the iPhone on its own
merit, but because it ties in with all these other things you use/want to use.

I have no idea if that vision will come to fruition, but if it does, then the
Pixel just needs to be "good enough" to start taking some market share.

------
itg
How many years of updates will it get? I'm not spending that kind of money to
only get 2 years of official updates when the iphone gets 4-5 years of
support.

~~~
tdkl
Two years and another of security updates.

~~~
viraptor
At least another year. Nexus5 is still bring updated, already past the
official date.

~~~
tonymet
Nexus 5 may get security updates, but it didn't get Nougat

~~~
viraptor
This is literally the context of the comment I responded to. "and another of
security updates."

------
qaq
The issue is it's hard to imagine Apple deciding to stop making phones, it's
fairly easy to imagine google deciding to drop the minor product line or stop
supporting it.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
As they just did to all the Nexus users, where last year's phone buyers won't
get software-only features like the Google Assistant, just to encourage new
phone purchases.

~~~
eco
Why do people keep saying that Nexus users won't be getting stuff like the
Google Assistant? The Long Press activation requires 7.1. That's the only
thing holding it up. All Nexus phones receiving 7.1 will have the same Google
Assistant that is on Pixel. You can even enable it right now if you want by
tweaking a Build.prop file if you running the latest version of the Google app
(just not using Long Press). You can also just access it from Allo. It's not
some grand conspiracy to get Nexus users to upgrade to Pixel.

The new launcher is called the Pixel Launcher (though leaks of it called it
the Nexus Launcher). Speculating that Nexus users won't be getting the new
launcher is reasonable (though they can just install the APK and it works
fine). That has nothing to do with the Google Assistant though.

There will be a developer preview of 7.1 for Nexus devices in the next couple
of months. Having to wait a couple months to get the latest and greatest
Android release after it's publically available on another phone is definitely
something Nexus owners can complain about. There is nothing to suggest that
Nexus phones won't be getting features like Google Assistant though.

~~~
asenna
I don't think that's true. From what I've heard and read, Google Assistant
will stay exclusive only on Pixel for now. Even when the 7.1 update reaches
Nexus 6P.

[http://mashable.com/2016/10/06/google-assistant-not-in-
andro...](http://mashable.com/2016/10/06/google-assistant-not-in-android-
nougat-7-1/#jOkEngDz7iqP)

~~~
eco
I stand corrected. I just received the 7.1 developer preview for the Nexus 6P
and no Google Assistant.

------
sschueller
Is it just me or did we have a much better selection of phones a few years
back? It feels like most phone are trying to mimic the iPhone and that is
precisely the phone I don't want.

We used to have "hacker" friendly phones with hardware keyboards etc.

Does anyone remember the Nokia N900?

~~~
darklajid
The N900 was great, but I've basically given up hope for one of those. My
favorite was a OnePlus One for some time - it was too big and had some
shortcomings, but it was a fast phone with superb CM support from day 1.

I flirt with the idea of getting a FairPhone 2 [1] again and again, because it
seems a Good Idea and they seem to encourage ports to other platforms (i.e.
there were rumors about a Jolla port).

1: [https://www.fairphone.com/](https://www.fairphone.com/)

------
3chelon
"In most situations, I’d rather have the Pixel camera... One reason is the
phone’s superior screen. The AMOLED display makes photos look better; even
ones taken on an iPhone."

What? How does a better screen make the camera better?

Also, in the comparison photos, they have shown different images for the Pixel
and iPhone. How can we be expected to judge for ourselves based on that?

Come on, WSJ. This is just amateurish.

~~~
joshstrange
> Also, in the comparison photos, they have shown different images for the
> Pixel and iPhone. How can we be expected to judge for ourselves based on
> that?

Came here to say the same thing, it's incredibly hard to judge when you have 2
different pictures. A number of site have nailed this and have the same
picture taken with each phone and a slider you can pull across the image to
switch between the two phones. All that to say I'm not a photographer and I
really couldn't give a shit about the pictures I take. No one has ever shamed
me for not having enough definition in a picture I've posted and reallyI'd be
fine with a camera from 2-3 iPhone models ago.

~~~
scintill76
I'm confused... there are two sets of near-identical comparison photos with
that pull-slider you described between them, and to my eyes it clearly and
fairly shows that the Pixel's colors and clarity are better.

Are you guys complaining about the slight differences in angle and camera
placement? (i.e. as you pull the slider across, things shift a little bit) It
was a little un-satisfying in the sense of falling just short of perfect, but
in my non-photographer mind it's plenty close enough to see a fair
comparison...

~~~
3chelon
Strange... that slider feature wasn't visible the first time I viewed the
site. Maybe it got added in later, or maybe it was a browser issue.

Thanks for clearing that up, it's now a very good comparison.

~~~
scintill76
Thank you too, yeah, I wondered about that. Maybe they had a compatibility
issue that made it not load right in your first browser or the first time you
read it.

------
jhanschoo
For price-conscious potential buyers of the Pixel, the current used-phone
market for non-Apple and non-Samsung phones are small enough that depreciation
for such phones is rapid. Since Google is marketing the Pixel line as an
iPhone competitor, it may indeed have sufficient demand that it depreciates
closer to Apple and Samsung than to other Android phones. However, that
remains to be seen.

It seems to me that limiting oneself to year-old iPhones, just after a new
model is released and changing models every year strikes a nice balance
between depreciation rate and usability/features.

~~~
nicky0
Year-old new or year-old used?

------
atomical
I'm still loving my Sony Xperia Z5 compact. The phones are getting too big.

------
amyjess
I think I'll keep my Nexus 5X for another year or two until the specs of
midrange phones surpass it, and then I'll probably go for a Sony or Motorola
device, probably whatever the 2018 iteration of the Xperia X or Moto G will be
(I favor Sony's hackability but Moto's aesthetic). I'll be pretty bummed to
have to leave Project Fi, because it's the best carrier I've ever had, but I'm
not buying a Pixel, and my 5X won't last forever.

What Google is asking for the Pixel is way too much money. On top of that, I
absolutely cannot stand how metal-and-glass phones feel in my hands. I have
sensitive skin, and every time I've held an iPhone I feel it digging in and
causing me pain. Here's the thing, though: because of the iPhone's popularity,
an iPhone user who doesn't like its feel can get any kind of case they can
imagine. A simple Google Image Search turns up dozens, if not hundreds, of
different leather and suede cases. Searching Etsy turns up options for hand-
stitched leather. You can even get an iPhone case that doubles as a stuffed
animal, if you really want something soft (seriously: do a Google Image Search
for _plush iPhone case_ ). The Pixel will never reach that level of
popularity. It will never be popular enough for there to be even a quarter of
the cases available for it as there are iPhone cases (I'm skeptical it'll have
even an eighth of the amount).

I also just don't trust Google to seriously make an "appliance phone". Look,
Apple is very, very good at making phones that are basically consumer
appliances. Google doesn't know how to do that. They've dressed the Pixel up
as one, and given it a price and a fuselage to match, but they don't have the
experience, and they don't have the app ecosystem. Even their first-party apps
are horrendously inconsistent with one another. The reality is that if you
want an appliance phone, you should buy Apple, and if you want a hackable
gadget for geeks, you should get either an older Nexus phone or buy Sony.

------
meritt
Why are new phones so large? I'm stuck on iPhone 5S because everything newer
is so damn big.

~~~
tomtheelder
Because people buy the bigger ones. The market seems to have established that
the 5-5.7" range is where the money is to be made.

Anecdotally, 5" is pretty perfect for me, and using an iPhone 5 is a very
frustrating experience.

------
27182818284
I'm pretty sure this will be my next phone as it is available on Verizon and I
_have_ to get out of the Droid Turbo trap. Having gone through three Turbos (2
Turbo I and one Turbo II) I'm strongly looking to jump away

This is an overwhelmingly positive step forward, even if it isn't up there
with, say, the iPhone (which I don't think it is in terms of looks, ease of
use, app ecosystem, etc) When the rush of orders dies down a bit over the next
weeks, I'm going to be placing an order to replace my Turbo II.

~~~
coldpie
This isn't what you said, but just to be clear to all readers: don't fall into
the marketing trap. The Pixel is available for all carriers:
[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/psa-if-you-like-
updat...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/psa-if-you-like-updates-dont-
buy-the-google-pixel-phone-from-verizon/)

------
a3n
I've thought about replacing my Moto X, but the battery lasts two days. In
fact I sometimes run out of battery because I forget I'm supposed to charge
it.

I look at the pixel and nexus and other phones, and I see benchmarks where
their battery lasts 7 to 13 hours depending on phone, and I assume those are
all best case.

I never think about my phone. I think I'd think about it a lot, every day,
when I got near the end of my active daytime period, or got home and realized
my phone is still charging at work.

~~~
datguacdoh
There's a user over on Reddit who is in Australia and was lucky enough to have
received the Pixel XL early. He mentioned that he had low usage, about an hour
a day, but is able to get to day 4 without charges in between. Others seem to
be saying that two days is pretty easy with "normal" use.

~~~
a3n
Does he power down, or just not use a bunch of video/audio? My use is light
phone/text, and rare email/web while standing in line (but usually I just "be"
while I'm in line).

------
mr-ron
Preordered mine as a switch from Apple. Mostly because of the Daydream VR
line, and I have found myself strongly disagreeing with a lot of Apple's
vision. (Lack of VR, Lack of aux)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
If you believe Robert Scoble, iPhone 8 is going to have like desktop-grade VR.
Now mind you, _I_ don't believe Robert Scoble, but the claim has been made, as
if it was fact.

------
AdmiralAsshat
The Google Pixel phone makes me wish the Google Play Edition phones had caught
on, because the more I think about it, the more I realize that's all I really
wanted:

\- The phone I want (an HTC One M7 or M8 at the time)

\- No OEM bloat

\- Continued OS and security updates

That's it. And unfortunately at the time it had been announced I had already
purchased an M7 on-contract from Verizon, so I couldn't well get the GPE
Edition.

It didn't continue, presumably because it didn't sell as well as they were
hoping (though to be fair, none of HTC's phones for the past five years have
sold as well as they were hoping). But I really liked that idea: rather than
buying the Nexus, which has always had certain compromises (lack of SD card
slot), buy the phone you want and Nexus-ify it.

After looking at the Google Pixel, I don't really want it: I'd prefer to just
buy an HTC 10 that is debloated, not carrier locked, and guaranteed to get OS
updates for several years.

------
gnarbarian
My Nexus 5 was my favorite phone. I replaced it with a 5x but I still prefer
the old form factor more. The fingerprint reader is nice and so is the camera
on the 5x.

Google hit a sweet spot with the Nexus 5 in terms of price performance and
form factor they haven't been able to replicate since.

------
sschueller
LG V20 is the phone I've been waiting for but it looks like it will not be
sold in Europe. :(

~~~
distantsounds
The V20 is also running 7.0 Nougat, and is available now, which the author
failed to mention - in fact, she says the Pixel's the only one running it.

------
sickbeard
Why is the leading contender disqualified? The Samsung Galaxy 7 is still
great.. remember the burning phone as the NOTE 7 (and it's more a phablet than
phone)

~~~
darklajid
As an owner of a S6E: I'd disqualify those due to unremovable crapware
(anything starting with S basically), crappy support for rooting/flashing the
phone (ODIN, flash fuse), crappy driver support for 3rd parties (-> No CM,
probably never). Touchwiz.

If you like Apple, the iPhone is great I guess. If you like Samsung, the S6/S7
series might be great. I'd definitely agree that the hardware is superb in
both cases, but would disqualify these devices (in my world, for my use cases
and preferences) due to software concerns.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
"unremovable crapware" like... Google Play Music, Google Play Movies, Google
Play Books, Allo, Android Pay, Gmail, YouTube, Google Maps, Google Translate,
et al.?

~~~
darklajid
Short version: Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, I keep that although I don't use it
really, no, no, yes

Different use cases and all, I guess. The first three are irrelevant in my
world (and arguably should be opt in - add their Games thing to that list).
You follow with yet another IM/chat/voip application. Android Pay? I'm neither
interested, nor do I believe that adoption around here is high enough to use
it for anything remotely serious. GMail is something I don't really use
anymore, but still keep due to my mostly dormant Google account. YouTube is
neat, honestly. Google Translate is something I rarely have a use for. If I
need that, translate.google.com works fine in Firefox. Why would I install
that as an application?

(Update: Only just noticed that you answered in my 'Samsung crapware' thread,
I complained about 'Google crapware' in a sibling thread. Maybe we're actually
in agreement? I cannot tell if you honestly consider Google's stuff as crap -
as I do - or if this is sarcasm)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I just find it an interesting double standard where many people consider
Samsung software bloat, and Google software not-bloat. Even though Google's is
only there because it's contractually required, and it's equally non-
removable.

Glad to hear you agree non-removable bloat is bad across the board! :)

~~~
brainfire
Google's apps don't run unless you launch them.

~~~
darklajid
And I can install a 'Skype stub' application that doesn't do a thing unless
you start it as well.

It's still crapware, unwanted and useless. If I want anything but the Play
Store (honestly.. I shudder, whenever I have to write/say that name. How can
you take that name serious, ever?) itself, I can install it. Preinstalling
applications is a Bad Idea™ most of the time, clutter if you're feeling nice,
abusing the market position otherwise.

Why would I need Chrome on my mobile? Why is it impossible to remove it?

~~~
brainfire
I don't disagree, but it's not a double standard to be more irritated by apps
that get in your face and drain additional resources.

------
solnyshok
seems a tad overpriced to me. I ordered Xiaomi Mi5s for 2/3 the price

------
jasonkostempski
I really can't wait for a retro cell phone fad to be a thing.

Remember when you had to replace batteries instead of phones? Manually install
SD cards? Type on that hard keyboard? Screens so small they didn't even fill a
quarter of your man purse? Now you can live like a double naught!

Technology is cyclical.

------
stincity
Lot of people talking about the phone being too large and I'm sitting here
wishing it was bigger.

------
pier25
I'd love to buy one if only I could. Still no Google products in Mexico.

------
jamisteven
Insanely over priced, design is terrible as well. Sony's latest xperia device
looks pretty sweet.

~~~
tomtheelder
Eye of the beholder! To me, the Pixel is quite a nice design, and the new
Xperias look awful.

------
xroche
No QI wireless charging :( Dear Google, I'll keep my Nexus 5

------
dingo_bat
No sd card, no sale.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
I can't even read this article through the google workaround. HN should
seriously consider banning WSJ.

~~~
coldpie
Alternatively, you could consider paying for articles you want to read...

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
The question is if it's appropriate to post paywalled links on a public news
aggregator. Do we want to foster a culture of paying to view the links you see
on HN? I don't.

------
patja
I subscribe to the WSJ and the one column I have learned to never read unless
I want to shake my head at the way the modern media writes tech journalism is
Joanna Stern's column. It is tech advice for people uncomfortable thinking for
themselves or rightfully fearful they aren't able to keep up with changing
technology.

"Hey, grown ups, have you heard about the latest thing? Let me tell you how to
Snapchat like the kids are doing!"

